# Which city has the greatest percentage of density?



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Which city in the world has the greatest percentage of population density?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Although this could be a controversial list, this is the list of top 30 densest cities in the world as in Wikipedia.

1: Malé, Maldives: 48,007/km²
2. Manila, Philippines: 41,014/km²
3. Mumbai, India: 39,860/km²
4. Paris, France: 24,448/km²
5. Chennai, India: 24,231/km²
6. Hospitalet de Llobregat, Spain: 20,230 /km²
7. Lagos, Nigeria: 20,000/km²
8. Bogotá, Colombia: 19,531/km²
9. Macau, China: 16,521/km²
10. Seoul, South Korea: 16,391/km²
11. Monaco: 16,329/km²
12. Barcelona, Spain: 15,764/km²
13. Hyderabad, India: 14,192/km²
14. Jakarta, Indonesia: 13,526/km²
15. Tokyo, Japan: 13,333/km²
16. Dakar, Senegal: 12,233/km²
17. Calcutta, India: 11,680/km²
18. New York City, USA: 10,292/km²
19. Moscow, Russia: 10,275/km²
20. Taipei, Taiwan: 9,660/km²
21. Delhi, India: 9,339/km²
22. Pune, India: 8,733/km²
23. Naples, Italy: 8,470/km²
24. St. Petersburg, Russia: 7,691/km²
25. San Francisco, USA: 6,423/km²
26. Singapore: 6,389/km²
27. Hong Kong, China: 6,206/km²
28. Jersey City, USA: 6,196/km²
29. Mexico City, Mexico: 5,799/km²
30. Madrid, Spain: 5.198/km²


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> Although this could be a controversial list, this is the list of top 30 densest cities in the world as in Wikipedia.
> 
> 1: Malé, Maldives: 48,007/km2
> 2. Manila, Philippines: 41,014/km2
> ...


But sometimes, information in wikipedia can be false or outdated.


----------



## AFL (Aug 11, 2004)

i dont really know...but Singapore, Hong Kong, Macau, Tokyo, Mexico City and others are the most possible answers...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Kowloon is already the densest place on earth especially areas like Kwun Tong and Mong Kok!


----------



## SoulvisionQ1 (Jan 14, 2006)

The Brisbane CBD is the densest CBD in Australia. and fastest growing too...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

By Michael Wolf

http://photomichaelwolf.com


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

In terms of population density, it's Manila. Imagine almost 13 million people living in an area smaller than Singapore.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

cosmoManila said:


> In terms of population density, it's Manila. Imagine almost 13 million people living in an area smaller than Singapore.


Manila is definitely has larger area than Singapore if you're talking about the whole metro.

And Hong Kong is much denser than Manila. HK is not as populous as Manila but the city has around 7 million people and only a small percentage of the land is habitable.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> Although this could be a controversial list, this is the list of top 30 densest cities in the world as in Wikipedia.
> 
> 1: Malé, Maldives: 48,007/km²
> 2. Manila, Philippines: 41,014/km²
> ...


Really controversial...

I think you count its inner city core, In my opinion (Not really accurate)

1- Hong Kong, China. (If you had ever visit that city you would know how dense is the downtown)
2- Manila, Philippines.
3- Cairo, Egypt.
4- Mumbai, India.
5- Chennai, India.
6- Jakarta, Indonesia.
7- Dakar, Senegal.
8- Surabaya, Indonesia.
9- Macau, China.
10- New York City, USA.
11- Naha, Japan.
12- Male, Maldives.
13- Calcutta, India.
14- Ho Chi Minh, Vietnam
15- Taipei, Taiwan.
16- Bangkok, Thailand.
17- Bogota, Colombia.
18- Sao Paulo, Brazil.
19- Rio De Janeiro, Brazil.
20- Buenos Aires, Argentina.


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Xäntårx said:


> Really controversial...
> 
> I think you count its inner city core, In my opinion (Not really accurate)
> 
> ...



and Paris ??

Hong Kong is very dense
Hong kong has forests and deserts hills
Hong Kong = 1000Km2 6 millions inhabitants


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

dhuwman said:


> Although this could be a controversial list, this is the list of top 30 densest cities in the world as in Wikipedia.
> 
> 1: Malé, Maldives: 48,007/km²
> 2. Manila, Philippines: 41,014/km²
> ...


This list is false

Many cities in Paris area has a density more 10,000/km²
and a other major french city Lyon 9783/km²


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

The cities that come to mind to me are

Hong Kong
Calcutta
Mumbai
New York City
Sao Paulo

Those are the super dense ones; also:

Paris
Manila
Tokyo
Buenes Aires
Cairo

...That's all I got


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

WANCH said:


> By Michael Wolf
> 
> http://photomichaelwolf.com


Jesus... I think I would go insane if I lived there :dizzy:  :crazy2: :dizzy:


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

^^ some of those pics are photoshoped though...


----------



## Metropolitan (Sep 21, 2004)

dhuwman's list is probably incomplete, but isn't false. It's about official population densities of some of the largest municipalities. Indeed it's certainly not the best criteria to judge density knowing that it strongly depends on administrative borders. I fully agree. But if it'd be false it would mean that informations would be wrong, and they aren't.

For instance, there's about 30 suburban municipalities around Paris having a population density above the figure of 10,000 inhabitants... but I don't see what it would bring to that list if they would be added.

As for Hong Kong, its population density figure is indeed not impressive in itself, but actually only a small part of Hong Kong is built-up. And on that built-up part, Hong Kong is extremely dense.

However, a high density doesn't necessarily mean that people live in tall towers. The densest areas in the world are usually shantytowns. Of course it's not tall, but people live in very small surfaces, there's no large avenue, there's no park or garden. And here you get amazing density.

People could believe that the densest area in Paris is the 13th arrondissement (where there is the chinatown) because that's the place where the residential towers are the tallest (about 100 m each), but it's not the case. Simply because there are empty spaces between the buildings and avenues are large. Actually, the densest place in Paris is the 11th district. Mainly because it's a very residential area (few offices), appartments are small, streets aren't very large and appartment buildings occupy a very large part of the area.

All this to say that density doesn't mean height. It may have a link with vibrancy, but certainly not with height. 8 buildings of 8 floors stuck one another are always better than 2 buildings of 15 floors which are far away one of the other.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

I know that the core of Hong Kong is probably the densest place on earth, but let's keep in mind that Kowloon ≠ Hong Kong as Manhattan ≠ New York City, as for Kowloon itself, the density goes up to 1,900,000/km²... from the exact same source. :eek2:


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Wiki as a source of reliable data is a Laughapalooza.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

virtual said:


> ^^ some of those pics are photoshoped though...


Any shots that are focused on a concrete wall with tons of windows will automatically give a sense of huge density. 

Add in the fact that some of those are photoshopped as you mention. 

But clearly HK has to be it. Some of the tallest buildings in the world... small piece of land. 

Some of those are photoshopped, these are not.













































Only gray scale effect photoshopped


















:lol:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

polako said:


> Sure did, just wanted to show you guys that NYC has some extremely dense areas too. By the way the densest spot on Earth that ever existed was the Lower East Side in 1910.


I agree with the Lower East Side being dense back in the days but is it really the densest spot ever in history? 

BTW, wasn't the 5 points in this area?


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

Kowloon Wall City was probably the densest spot on Earth that has ever existed.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

ailiton said:


> Kowloon Wall City was probably the densest spot on Earth that has ever existed.


It's debatable. But they never claim to be the densest unlike Mong Kok.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

WANCH said:


> It's debatable. But they never claim to be the densest unlike Mong Kok.


Lets settle this. How dense was Kowloon City?


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

polako said:


> Lets settle this. How dense was Kowloon City?


You mean Kowloon Walled City 

The estimated population of KWC in 1987 was 50,000 on 0.026 km2 and therefore, has a population of 1,900,000 / km2

1987 was when the HK government decide to demolished the KWC but it was 1991 when it's residents were evacuated.


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

Manhattan's densest area was ward 10 in 1900. It housed 71,879 people in a 
0.17 mile= 433,986 mile2 (173,594 km2).


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

polako said:


> Manhattan's densest area was ward 10 in 1900. It housed 71,879 people in a
> 0.17 mile= 433,986 mile2 (267,727 km2).


Are there any images that shows Ward 10 or what's life there?


----------



## Method101 (Nov 16, 2005)

my goodness, those hong kong pictures are nasty, talk about overkill


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Method101 said:


> my goodness, those hong kong pictures are nasty, please stop posting that garbage, talk about overkill


That my friend defines the word "ghetto"


----------



## polako (Apr 7, 2005)

WANCH said:


> Are there any images that shows Ward 10 or what's life there?


Couldn't find Ward 10 exactly, but here are some general pictures of the Lower East Side around 1900.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

WANCH said:


> By Michael Wolf
> 
> http://photomichaelwolf.com



I would hate to live in any of those, so much..


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^It's like watching futuristic movies where the theme is earth in its decay.


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

Yeah but those pics are very misleading. Do you really think the entire city is like that? I mean, come on! I know HK is crammed with 'scrapers, but it's not like there are no gaps in between them. HK has roads, sidewalks, parks, etc. just like any other city. I still think HK is the desnest spot on earth, but don't put to much on those pics.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

XCRunner said:


> Yeah but those pics are very misleading. Do you really think the entire city is like that? I mean, come on! I know HK is crammed with 'scrapers, but it's not like there are no gaps in between them. HK has roads, sidewalks, parks, etc. just like any other city. I still think HK is the desnest spot on earth, but don't put to much on those pics.


It can me misleading but those pics are hardcore 

I actually live in one of those high-rises not necessarily in the pictures. But our home is still pleasant though we lack a bit of space compared to the average American home.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

XCRunner said:


> Yeah but those pics are very misleading. Do you really think the entire city is like that? I mean, come on! I know HK is crammed with 'scrapers, but it's not like there are no gaps in between them. HK has roads, sidewalks, parks, etc. just like any other city. I still think HK is the desnest spot on earth, but don't put to much on those pics.


Yes, especially since the densest areas of Hong Kong, such as Mongkok, do not look anything like that. Mongkok is primarily a midrise area.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Yes, especially since the densest areas of Hong Kong, such as Mongkok, do not look anything like that. Mongkok is primarily a midrise area.


Very true about Mong Kok being mostly midrise. BTW, that place reminds me of New Radius in the game Getting Up!


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

WANCH said:


> You mean Kowloon Walled City
> 
> The estimated population of KWC in 1987 was 50,000 on 0.026 km2 and therefore, has a population of 1,900,000 / km2
> 
> 1987 was when the HK government decide to demolished the KWC but it was 1991 when it's residents were evacuated.



0.026KM2 thats too small to be considered something
its just a building

in my opinion you got your numbers wrong, that must be 0.26 km2

leading to a 190 000 /km2 density


----------



## ailiton (Apr 26, 2003)

rocky said:


> 0.026KM2 thats too small to be considered something
> its just a building
> 
> in my opinion you got your numbers wrong, that must be 0.26 km2
> ...


No, WANCH is right.


----------



## Robert Stark (Dec 8, 2005)

What are the densest cities in the US? I herd It was NY followed by Santa Ana.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Robert Stark said:


> What are the densest cities in the US? I herd It was NY followed by Santa Ana.


Sta. Ana, California?


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Thank you so much , Spooky, I appreciate your posts, I am sure I will have a nice dream tonight.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

yeah, I once thought what Manhattan would look like without Central Park, which is unthinkable.


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Gosh!! I don't even dare to imagine.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)




----------



## mongozx (Sep 30, 2005)

My God. I Love Hong Kong and always will but all these mega-cookie cutter commie blocks have got to go.


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

hey skybean, it wasnt me this time!! haha


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

^^I'm not offended at all, which is why I didn't respond. It's his opinion. He doesn't like these developments.. then so what? He didn't post any false information or "derived" negative information from "friends who have been to HK". 

Those shots were meant to highlight HK's density (which is by far tops in the world), not beauty. If you think you can judge an entire city by 5 photographs of zoomed in tenements then okay...you have problems.

I'm not some crazy fiend that you think I am. I like Hong Kong but I'm not crazy. Go to Hong Kong and it's hard not to fall in love with the city. Just look at what it did to *San Miguel.*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Skybean those pix are amazing... I can't even imagine it! Great shots.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Skyscrapers above 50 stories is becoming a norm for most flats built in HK after 97 and the closure of the former Kai Tak airport.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Skyscrapers above 50 stories is becoming a norm for most flats built in HK after 97 and the closure of the former Kai Tak airport.


Ironically, HK's tallest skyscrapers are not clustered along the former Kai Tak flight path after it closed. Only Langham Place and to some extent Nina Tower fall along the old flight path. The big skyscraper developments have taken place in the new towns and along West Kowloon.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Ironically, HK's tallest skyscrapers are not clustered along the former Kai Tak flight path after it closed. Only Langham Place and to some extent Nina Tower fall along the old flight path. The big skyscraper developments have taken place in the new towns and along West Kowloon.


Yes alot of developments in West Kowloon. But if Kai Tak is still operational, I don't think the government would reclaim land or even build supertalls around these areas.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

WANCH said:


> Yes alot of developments in West Kowloon. But if Kai Tak is still operational, I don't think the government would reclaim land or even build supertalls around these areas.


I think you're confusing two separate projects. West Kowloon is part of the new airport development reclamation. It is entirely separate from the Kai Tak redevelopment, which will not have a supertall landmark tower in order to preserve the views of Lion Rock.


----------



## Marathoner (Oct 1, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> I think you're confusing two separate projects. West Kowloon is part of the new airport development reclamation. It is entirely separate from the Kai Tak redevelopment, which will not have a supertall landmark tower in order to preserve the views of Lion Rock.


i think he means there will be height limit in kowloon if the kai tak airport is still in operation. there won't be the supertall residentials in west kowloon you see today.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Marathoner said:


> i think he means there will be height limit in kowloon if the kai tak airport is still in operation. there won't be the supertall residentials in west kowloon you see today.


Yet the area where the airport once stood is not going to see the supertalls now under construction in the areas formerly away from the Kai Tak flight path. Kai Tak is not slated to be a huge skyscraper city with 50+ storey towers. There is too much opposition fearing hyper-densities will block out the hill views.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

in *France* in 1999:
1- Le Pré-St-Gervais : *23 396 inhab/km2* (16 377 inhab, 0.7 km2)
2- Vincennes : *22 825 inhab/km2* (43 595 inhab, 1.9 km2)
3- Levallois-Perret : *22 697 inhab/km2* (54 700 inhab, 2.4 km2)
4- St-Mandé : *21 410 inhab/km2* (19 697 inhab, 0.9 km2)
5- Paris : *20 125 inhab/km2* (2 125 246 inhab, 105.6 km2)
6- Montrouge : *18 229 inhab/km2* (37 733 inhab, 2.1 km2)
7- Boulogne-Billancourt : *17 239 inhab/km2* (106 367 inhab, 6.2 km2)
8- Courbevoie : 1*6 713 inhab/km2* (69 694 inhab, 4.2 km2)
9- Clichy-la-Garenne : *16 292 inhab/km2* (50 179 inhab, 3.1 km2)
10- Vanves : *16 291 inhab/km2* (25 414 inhab, 1.5 km2)

All these cities are near Paris...

If you consider only the urbanized area, the density of Paris is *24 448 inhab/km2*

In Paris by district:
1st: 9 228 inhab/km2
2nd: 19 783 inhab/km2
3rd: 29 272 inhab/km2
4th: 19 172 inhab/km2
5th: 23 169 inhab/km2
6th: 20 893 inhab/km2
7th: 13 933 inhab/km2
8th: 10 132 inhab/km2
9th: 25 614 inhab/km2
10th: 31 008 inhab/km2
11th: 40 627 inhab/km2
12th: 21 443 inhab/km2
13th: 23 991 inhab/km2
14th: 23 554 inhab/km2
15th: 26 576 inhab/km2
16th: 20 452 inhab/km2
17th: 28 370 inhab/km2
18th: 30 713 inhab/km2
19th: 25 439 inhab/km2
20th: 30 594 inhab/km2

Max density of the city in *1921* with *27 680 inhab/km2* (2 906 472 inhab)
Max density of a district in *1872*, the 3rd with *76 656 inhab/km2* ( 89 687inhab)


----------



## treboy (Apr 14, 2006)

Spooky873 said:


> are we talking people or buildings??
> 
> heres an NYC shot.


Cool shot. this pic of NYC quite shows how dense NYC is.


----------



## A42251 (Sep 13, 2004)

^That picture was taken during the blackout in 2003. It doesn't look like that normally.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Dhaka


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Hong Kong


----------



## Spooky873 (Mar 2, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Density... well there was another city... it doen't always have to be skyscrapers


the man has a point.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

^^ Only a mere sixty something thousand people live in there though.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Nowadays! Because they moved to the continent. But first: count all the tourists and you have more than 100'000 and second: in its heydays the city hosted several times the people that live in there nowadays. Same goes for Rome BTW - it's still a dense city but half of todays pop in this huge municipality once lived inside the tight city walls of the center. Density is relative and independant from pop numbers - if then you have the calculate the day pop, night pop and tourists - see City of London.


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

I would say hong kong is the denest city in the world. Even though Hong kong is quite large, there is a limited amount of building space, i believe about 200 square kms of flat land, and if you fit 7 millino people there it would be the densest city.


----------



## F20B (Feb 23, 2006)

sharpie20 said:


> I would say hong kong is the denest city in the world. Even though Hong kong is quite large, there is a limited amount of building space, i believe about 200 square kms of flat land, and if you fit 7 millino people there it would be the densest city.


DEFINATELY. It is said that causeway bay has the highest population density in the world. Juz look at it from above, ppl r like ants!
anyway this is what the GUNINESS WORLD RECORD says

Most Densely Populated Island
The world's most densely populated island is Ap Lei Chau, off the southwest side of Hong Kong Island. Ap Lei Chau has a population of 80,000 who are living in an area measuring 1.3 km² (0.5 miles²). The actual population density therefore is 60,000 per 1 km² (160,000 per 1 mile²).

http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/content_pages/record.asp?recordid=46200


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

For places like London, New York, and even Causeway Bay, HK, the density may seem high because there is a lot of people moving about, but they may be tourists so technically they're not counted as part of the density. For example, many hotels front Times Square. It's bustling, but those numbers won't appear on the official census.


----------



## Gambini (Jun 26, 2003)

Funny nobody mentions São Paulo, maybe not the densest city in the world but it sure makes you believe otherwise...


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I am sorry to have to say this, but being the densest city on earth is not necessarily something to be proud of. I think it would be a nightmare living in the densest city on earth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2004)

Paris have a very impressive density, its a fact


----------



## Mastodon Goard (Dec 1, 2005)

*The Walled City of Kowloon (pop 50,000)*









It had 50,000 inhabitants on 0.026 sq. km


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taller said:


> I am sorry to have to say this, but being the densest city on earth is not necessarily something to be proud of. I think it would be a nightmare living in the densest city on earth.


Actually, a denser city may mean a more healthy lifestyle whereby amenities are within close distance (no need for car). A high-frequency transit connection will be sustainable, and there will be fewer wasted spaces.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Mastodon Goard: that's probably the best Walled City pic I ever saw  :applause:

Sampa is impressive but not "dense" or at least only in the center. The municipality covers some 1500km2 and the Metro 8000. The city proper is also the biggest agriculture town in the state and has huge areas of Mata Atlantica. Compared to Mumbai which has the same pop in city proper (on only 400km2) and metro it's very sprawled.


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Mastodon Goard said:


> It had 50,000 inhabitants on 0.026 sq. km


nuke it!!!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

my city is pretty DENSE too!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Actually, a denser city may mean a more healthy lifestyle whereby amenities are within close distance (no need for car). A high-frequency transit connection will be sustainable, and there will be fewer wasted spaces.


^^ Exactly. :applause:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

rocky said:


> nuke it!!!


Too late, it doesn't exist anymore since 13 years :lol:

http://www.twenty4.co.uk/on-line/issue001/project02/KWC/


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Sao Paulo looks awesome in those pictures.

And the walled city of Kowloon looks both ugly and depressing, but cool at the same time.


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Mastodon Goard: that's probably the best Walled City pic I ever saw  :applause:
> 
> Sampa is impressive but not "dense" or at least only in the center. The municipality covers some 1500km2 and the Metro 8000. The city proper is also the biggest agriculture town in the state and has huge areas of Mata Atlantica. Compared to Mumbai which has the same pop in city proper (on only 400km2) and metro it's very sprawled.


Could you convert these figures into square miles?


----------



## le lyonnais du 81 (Aug 25, 2005)

Density of Paris :




photo by cyril 




photo by miaouss





CLICK ON THE PICS


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Rwarky said:


> Could you convert these figures into square miles?


For the two municipals - 10 mio pop: 

Sao Paulo: ca. 580 sq miles - means pop density a bit more than 17'000
To compare: Geneva - 31'000/sq mile (densest in CH)
Mumbai: ca. 155 sq miles - pop density about 65'000!!!!!
To compare: Paris - 67'000/sq mile - even MORE! (one of the densest in EU)


----------



## Rwarky (Apr 19, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> For the two municipals - 10 mio pop:
> 
> Sao Paulo: ca. 580 sq miles - means pop density a bit more than 17'000
> Mumbai: ca. 155 sq miles - pop density about 65'000!!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## rst22 (Jul 28, 2008)

bump


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

greater casablanca morocco the biggest metro in morocco and the 102 nd largest metro in the world 
area is 1600km2
population is 4 million ( metro ) 
density is ok??? how do you measure density I am trying to figure it out any one help thanks


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

in square miles it is about 650 square miles


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

San Francisco has nothing on these places, but for an American city, it's very dense. Might as well post a few pics...

This area, the Tenderloin, is the densest part of the city, with population densities of up to 100,000 people per square mile in some parts(pics taken by me):


----------



## NYCboy1212 (Jul 30, 2008)

techniques1200s said:


> San Francisco has nothing on these places, but for an American city, it's very dense. Might as well post a few pics...
> 
> This area, the Tenderloin, is the densest part of the city, with population densities of up to 100,000 people per square mile in some parts(pics taken by me):


Where is evrybody


----------



## techniques1200s (Mar 11, 2005)

NYCboy1212 said:


> Where is evrybody


Take a closer look...there are plenty of people around for an American City. The pictures don't do the pedestrian activity justice though I admit. Of course it's going to look pretty empty compared to most pics we're seeing of these various Asian cities though...but the whole vibe and dynamic is different in American cities anyways. Tons of people live in the area, but they don't all hang out on the streets there. It's a poor residential neighborhood with a lot of restaurants and things like liquor stores, most of the people you see on the streets in the Tenderloin are either in the process of going somewhere, or they're down on their luck/strung-out/dealing drugs. The crime in the area also undoubtedly keeps many people away too, so maybe the pedestrian traffic is a little light for such a high population density...I dunno. The heaviest foot traffic is just a couple blocks to the east and south, in Union Square and on Market street, where it looks like this (pics also taken by me):


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

lol, I know where that is exactly


----------



## city_thing (May 25, 2006)

NYCboy1212 said:


> Where is evrybody


Did you really feel the need to quote every single picture?


----------

